# heavy loads versus light loads for dove?



## mdgreco191 (Aug 15, 2014)

The way I figure it, the more pellets in the air the better chance of bringing down a bird. However, I don't want to tear them all up. Does anybody have advice on which load to use in most Georgia field situations?


----------



## GLS (Aug 16, 2014)

I use 3/4 oz. in 28, 7/8 in 20 and 1 oz factory in 16.  When I hand load 16 2.5", 3/4 to 7/8 oz. loads.  I know folks who shoot 1 oz in 28 gauge, but I don't get the point.  Early season birds aren't as heavily feathered as late season and I'll use #8.  As the season progresses, I prefer #7.5.  On cold, windy late season birds, there is a time and place for heavier loads, tighter chokes and 12 gauge,1 1/8 #7.5.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 16, 2014)

I shoot whatever shells are on sale. Usually 12ga, 1oz, #7.5 through a modified choke.

If I wait for the right shots, and do my part, they always hit the ground with a light "thud".


----------



## SC Hunter (Aug 16, 2014)

Early season I usually shoot 8's later in the season when its cooler I shoot 7 or 7.5's. In either 12 or 20 gauge with a modified choke and do fairly good.


----------



## harryrichdawg (Aug 16, 2014)

I shoot the heaviest loads I have on hand at the time, always 8's unless I'm low in stock and have to pull out the 7.5's.  I bought a 500-round (20-box old school) case of 1.25 ounce Winchester Super Pigeons last summer.  I've got about 17 boxes left.  I seldom hit them with more than a pellet or two anyway, so I figure the more pellets in the pattern, the better.


----------



## The Longhunter (Aug 16, 2014)

mdgreco191 said:


> The way I figure it, the more pellets in the air the better chance of bringing down a bird. However, I don't want to tear them all up. Does anybody have advice on which load to use in most Georgia field situations?



If you are shooting a 12 ga. you will do better with a high quality top end 1 0z. load in 8 or 7 1/2 than you will with an 1 1/8 oz. cheap load.  The difference in the wad, shot and hull make up for any difference in the shot load.

I prefer 8's in a high speed load, where you have a lot of additional pellets compared to 7 1/2's.  Late in the season where there are later, bigger birds further away, I'll use 7 1/2 because you need the extra energy.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Aug 16, 2014)

What would you consider a high quality top end load? Would Winchester super X fit the bill?


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 16, 2014)

Fiocchi 1.25oz 2 3/4in #8s

Rio 1.25oz 2 3/4in #9s

Hammers what's being shot at. Private fields early season 9s shine for me!


----------



## The Longhunter (Aug 17, 2014)

mdgreco191 said:


> What would you consider a high quality top end load? Would Winchester super X fit the bill?



Yes.

Any good target load, AA, STS, Federal Gold Medals (paper hull if you can find them), Fiochhi.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Aug 17, 2014)

This is an easy one to answer. Shoot the same FPS(feet per second) shell every time you dove hunt.  What makes you a good shot is hitting the birds not how many pellets you sling at them. In order to be a good shot, you have to shoot the same all the time. If you have ever went hunting and had a great day actually hitting the birds, then pay attention to the shells you were using. The FPS is usually on the box. In this case YOUR nature lead calculation matched the shells you were using. Does not matter is you throw 10,000 shot behind the bird, you still got nothing. Two or three shot placed in the bird and he is coming down. A well TIMED shot is all it takes. Timing is in the time it takes for the shot to get to the bird which is measured in FPS. Shot size only equals penetration. Early season 8 is ok later on bigger tougher birds 7 1/2 may be a better choice.   I use 7 1/2 all the time.


----------



## jcountry (Aug 19, 2014)

I have heard that #7 1/2 will pass through and you won't have to pick shot out of the birds.


----------



## skeeter1 (Aug 19, 2014)

I can hit um with a spit ball .lol I tell y'all I been play  this game along time and I ain't never seen nothin work like a mojo dove on a 12foot extension pole with every body in the field at Rogers state prison hunt shooting they where still tryin to land on top of it .my 8yo son bout shot it to death I ain't kidin they would be 3 or 4 just drop out the sky fluttering all around try to land on the sucker. They would land all around with us shot in at um like the where in a trance I ain't never seen nothin like it. Made me a believer. We got 2 ready to go this year. All I used'd is a cheap aluminum painters extention pole. From home depot. Saw off the screw end. And the green holder bar that comes with it with the pointed end for pushin in the ground slides right down in it. Then extend it out and push it in the ground. I camo the pole.or black it out


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 20, 2014)

jcountry said:


> I have heard that #7 1/2 will pass through and you won't have to pick shot out of the birds.



I cant remember any time I have found shot in a breast... not to say it doesn't happen though.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Shoot the lightest, cheapest load you can find.

Killing a Dove that weighs a few ounces ain't
like you are shooting turkey.

Most guns will pattern the same. Heavier loads will
be more dense, obviously. 

Lil' Dove won't know the difference between a 
1/2 oz. .410 or a 1 1/8 oz. 12 ga.

He will hit the ground just the same.


----------



## The Longhunter (Aug 20, 2014)

jcountry said:


> I have heard that #7 1/2 will pass through and you won't have to pick shot out of the birds.



You heard wrong.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Aug 21, 2014)

Just take head shots and you won't get shot in the breast.


----------



## Headsortails (Aug 21, 2014)

If you shoot the bill off they'll smother.


----------



## chrisn1818 (Aug 21, 2014)

I used to shoot only 7.5's but now I hunt public land. People shoot at high birds so I shoot 6's. While they are wasting shells I am knocking them down. On private land I shoot 7.5's but it is hard to find a place on a private field that doesn't carry a heavy price now a days. I got 4 boys I have to carry with me as well so it gets really expensive. We kill a lot of birds on the wma's throughout the year but I always shoot 6's there.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks for all the helpful posts.

FYI, I have found shot in the breast of doves that I somehow hit.


----------



## fredw (Aug 22, 2014)

Big7 said:


> Shoot the lightest, cheapest load you can find.
> 
> Killing a Dove that weighs a few ounces ain't
> like you are shooting turkey.
> ...



Cheap loads won't pattern with the consistency of a well constructed load.  Cheap loads tend to have softer shot which results in more inconsistency in the pattern.

May make a difference of a bird or two


----------



## speedcop (Aug 22, 2014)

I shoot 3 1/4  1 1/8 win. or rem #8s year round in 12s and 2 3/4  1oz in 20 ga. win or rem. I never change, work great all year round and academy was selling them this week for $62.90 a flat rem, $68.00 win. Always shoot a modified choke in both gauges


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 23, 2014)

I picked up a case of Rio 1 1/4 oz. 7.5 HV.  These are true high brass.  We'll see how they do.


----------

